# Birkebeiner Rennen in Norwegen



## yeah (27. Februar 2003)

Servus, wollt mal fragen , ob ich dieses Jahr wieder der einzigste bin der nach Norwegen ende August fährt. Da steigt das grösste MTB-Rennen der Welt. Also tschöööhöööööööööööö

de YeaH
-------------->     http://www.birkebeiner.no/


----------



## Distance (15. März 2003)

Hi,

finde das Rennen sehr interessant! Du warst die letzten Jahre da? kannst Du mal was davon erzählen, insb was Vergleich zu den dt. Marathons angeht.

Wie siehts dort mit Übernachtung aus? Preis?
Wie reist man am besten an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeah (15. März 2003)

Hy, tja Norwegen ist schon ein sauteures Pflaster ... kenn zum Glück jemand der is Oslo wohnt  . Naja ... trotzdem ... isses teuer egal was ( auser der sprit ).
Bin mit dem Auto hin ( ca 1700 km. ) Das ende des Rennen endet in Lillehammer, da habne wir auch Übernachtet am Bahnhof. Zimmer war recht günstig  50 die n8. 2 Tage waren wir da ... anschliesend ne kleine Reise noch durch Norwegen von einem Tag in die Berge, danach wieder nach Oslo. 
Bei den 89 km sind 4 verpfklegungsstationen dabei wo man massen zoig bekommt zu essen / Trinken. 
Man muss dabei haben allerdings einen Rucksack, wo 3 kg gepäck dabei ist ! Wird am ende des rennen kontrolliert, damit keiner bescheist.

Nun muss weiter.man hört sich

gruss YeaH


----------



## Andy 013 (18. März 2003)

Hallo ,
wir fahren die letzte im Juli und die ersten beiden Wochen im
August nach Norwegen. Welche Region eignet sich am besten zum Biken ? Wie sieht es da mit Routen aus , kann man einfach nach Wanderkarte fahren ? Ist ja wohl alles sehr teuer - deswegen wird vorher der Kombie vollgepackt bei Feinkost - 
Albrecht.

Gruß
Andy 013


----------

